# Need help with a tool name



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get this tool and the name of it. It is like a kids spring loaded hand gun with plugs on a cable that plugs off water in the lines so you can solder. The wholesale shop has them but I found they charge four times what I can locate online for simple tools.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

is this what you're talking about?
http://www.brenelle.com/


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.pascospecialty.com/catalog/PASCO_CATALOG_C.pdf

Check out page 9. Quick sweat. But beware, not the same quality as a jetsweat. Also not sure how much pressure jetsweat holds back. These don't hold much. They will wear out in a couple of years, but they were like $40 when I bought them.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> is this what you're talking about?
> http://www.brenelle.com/


Yes thanks a bunch


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

*wassi*

This is what I would have guessed.

http://www.pace-asp.com/paceasp/images/products/pdf/wassiprokit.pdf


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

I've got something that works better and cheaper. Adapt a 3/8 or 1/4 copper tubing with a rag and tape or how ever to a wet dry vac and shove it down the pipe further than the valve and suck the water out while you solder on your ball valve. ;-)


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ this works.


----------

